
U+9940AW - RAMNDA
http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/9940/index.htm
======
yorwba
Looks like fileformat.info incorrectly lists characters in the CJK Unified
Ideographs block as invalid, except for the first, U+4E00. Bit embarrassing,
but not exactly front page material.

~~~
arthurcolle
Can you go into a little bit more detail? I'm curious but not quite following.

~~~
yorwba
The submitted page says "U+9940 is not a valid unicode character.", but
displays all the information about the character as usual. This is not the
case for
[http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/4e00/index.htm](http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/4e00/index.htm)
which is the first character of the CJK Unified Ideographs block that U+9940
is part of.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CJK_Unified_Ideographs_(Unicod...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CJK_Unified_Ideographs_\(Unicode_block\))

